# FR: ce que c'est d'être / que d'être / qu'être



## KraftDinner

salut !

alors, primo, je voudrais savoir s'il faut ajouter le deuxième "que". voilà une phrase : tu sais même pas ce que c’est (que?) d’être riche, t’es un type comme les autres, moi, non.

et, si je remplace "riche" par un nom, comment dirais-je ?

par exemple, tu sais même pas ce que c'est que d'être ados/professeur/mec/etc. faut-il ajouter un "un" ?

merci


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Non, il ne faut pas ajouter le deuxième 'que', je crois. 

Avec un nom, ça dépend. Je crois que si c'est une profession ou quelque chose comme ça (qui ne prend pas l'article, normalement), on n'y met pas d'article. Mais si c'est un mot comme 'ado', il faut l'ajouter. Pourtant, on attend un locuteur natif... 

Exemples : 

_Tu (ne) sais même pas ce que c'est d'être riche_
_Tu (ne) sais même pas ce que c'est d'être prof_
_Tu (ne) sais même pas ce que c'est d'être un ado_


----------



## KraftDinner

merci, c'est bien ce que je pensais, sauf que je crois que c'est peut-être "ce que c'est que d'être".


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Non, ça ne me semble pas correct, mais peut-être que j'ai tort


----------



## KraftDinner

j'ai trouvé cette phrase en consultant mon dictionnaire :voilà ce que c'est que de désobéir !


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

D'accord, on attend vraiment un locuteur natif pour nous l'expliquer !


----------



## KraftDinner

merci mille fois !


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, les deux sont possibles ! 

_Tu ne sais même pas ce que c'est d'être riche_.  (commun)

_Tu ne sais même pas ce que c'est *que* d'être riche_.  (littéraire)

[…]


----------



## pointvirgule

Ah ben merci Me, on en apprend tous les jours. J'étais convaincu qu'il fallait absolument le second _que_. 

Dur dur le français. Ce que c'est que de nous.


----------



## itka

Moi (qui suis très riche ), je te dirais plus volontiers :
_Tu ne sais même pas ce que c'est *qu'*être riche_.

Conclusion : on peut employer les trois constructions :
_- ce que c'est que de
- ce que c'est de
- ce que c'est que_

Qui a dit que le français était difficile ?


----------



## KraftDinner

est-ce qu'on dit :



tu ne sais même pas ce que c'est      qu'être prof ? qu'être un mec ? qu'être un ados ? qu'être étudiant ?




merci encore


----------



## itka

KraftDinner said:


> est-ce qu'on dit :
> tu ne sais même pas ce que c'est      qu'être prof ? qu'être un mec ? qu'être un ados ? qu'être étudiant ?
> merci encore


Ben... on peut dire ce qu'on veut...


----------



## KraftDinner

oui, je sais, mais je parle de la grammaire. je sais pas si on dit "qu'être (un?) ados, qu'être étudiant (pas "un étudiant"?) etc

désolé de poser trop de questions


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Conclusion : on peut employer les trois constructions :
> _- ce que c'est que de
> - ce que c'est de
> - ce que c'est que_


Il en existe même quatre (même si la quatrième n'est pas très belle avec le verbe _être_ à cause du hiatus) ! 
_ce que c'est que de → __ce que c'est que d'être riche_
_ ce que c'est de__ → __ce que c'est d'être riche_
_  ce que c'est que__ → __ce que c'est qu'être riche_
_ce que c'est__ → __ce que c'est être riche_


----------



## itka

> _ce que c'est être riche_


C'est vrai, on l'entend... mais ça fait très mal aux oreilles ! Je ne conseillerais à personne de le dire et encore moins de l'écrire !


----------



## Lacuzon

KraftDinner said:


> oui, je sais, mais je parle de la grammaire. je sais pas si on dit "qu'être (un?) ados, qu'être étudiant (pas "un étudiant"?) etc
> 
> désolé de poser trop de questions



Bonjour,

Les deux formulations sont possibles.

Personnellement, j'ai tendance à ajouter un adjectif avec un nom précédé d'un  artiticle défini

_Ce que c'est d'être étudiant
Ce que c'est d'être un jeune étudiant
Ce que c'est d'être un étudiant âgé_

Mais _Ce que c'est d'être un étudiant_ ne me paraît pas incorrect.


----------

